# 2019-2020 trap line adventures



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

This will be a living thread that I will add to every day or so I have been trying to get my traps ready as time allows I was a bad trapper and left some traps outside and pulled traps that were muddy and through them in buckets and said oh I'll get to them in the spring and now season is here and I'm not ready the really rusty traps got a soaking in vinegar and water in a bucket for a day then baking soda and water for a day they are now ready for dying and waxing I'll do that on Saturday my dog proofs I'm dipping in Dakota brand water based dip I will be setting for raccoon fox and coyotes this year I'm sure I'll pick up a grinner or two I may do a small water line this year also if I find time here's some pics of the work so far


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I will follow your progress.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, Pokey!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

good luck brother

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It's coming together, good luck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bad pokeyjeeper. I'll play along. My traps are ready to go... I just don't have a trapping vehicle.

Good luck


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You need more traps ????


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you guys I finally got all my dog proofs dipped tomorrow is dye & wax day azpredator hunter this is not all my traps most of my water traps are in totes yet as I don’t have much water to set close by I’ve got places I could set but it’s a 40 mile ride round trip and I don’t have the time for that I’ll get some pictures tomorrow and hopefully set some dog proofs out in the morning so maybe I’ll have some fur on Sunday


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Got the traps all done today here's some pictures of the project
The first two are of the wood I cut found some frame boxelder I used my old McCullough 10-10 A she's a great old saw














Next my wood fired boiler 





















Then the wax pot I used a double boiler so the wax doesn't get too hot















And then it's just a waiting game swap traps out of the dye and wax them







And here's the end all packed up ready to set I'll be setting tomorrow at daybreak as to was getting late today and the grandkids are coming over


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Looks like your ready my friend---------You'll be laying steel soon--GOOD LUCK*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I got 11 sets out this morning a few dog proofs some 220 coni trail sets and some k-9 sets 1 being a special fox set a yooper friend showed me I don't have everything set yet but time is short today I'll add to the line as I do checks this week here's some pictures 



































View attachment 34575

View attachment 34577


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can sure see why trapping is a "dying" art (pun intended.)

Lots of work there, Pokey. Now for the payoff...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well no fur today I put a few more raccoon sets out and checked out some places for a few more k-9 sets the line is getting longer lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Thank you guys I finally got all my dog proofs dipped tomorrow is dye & wax day azpredator hunter this is not all my traps most of my water traps are in totes yet as I don't have much water to set close by I've got places I could set but it's a 40 mile ride round trip and I don't have the time for that I'll get some pictures tomorrow and hopefully set some dog proofs out in the morning so maybe I'll have some fur on Sunday


 Wallymart is a 34 mile round trip for me ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking good pokeyjeeper. Except the conibear... you gotta brush it in like a snare. You want it to look like a nice little tunnel a critter wants to go through... not over or around. Just saying. Now tell me you didn't wax your conibears ????????.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Azpredatorhunter yes I dye and wax all my conibear traps I just take a small wire brush to the dog and trigger before I set them I also use a safety tool on them I’ll look at brushing them in I’ve only ever set a few of these trail sets I did some last season and had great results thank you for looking at my posts


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well today guys we have fur 1 fox squirrel a cotton tail that a Hawk got to before me so no picture of that and a grinner


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope things pick up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You’re on your way Pokey. Keep at it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well another fox squirrel today on a trail set


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fur is Fur Pokey and supper with them Big Fox squirrels WTG-------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well today I had a medium size grinner waiting for me he is very black I thought at a distance when I was walking up on the set it maybe my first polecat I've yet to get one of those in a set


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WELL Pokey my one Dog Proof trap is under 12" of snow today----Guess raccoon trapping is done for this year---only 18 out right now---Nice catch on the Grinner-*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks skip that picture just doesn’t show how black he is


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

No fur today guys I have another spot here on the spread I have not set yet and last time I was back in that corner there was fairly fresh fox scat hopefully I’ll get some time this weekend to set it we have a cold front coming in this weekend and all next week so maybe I’ll connect before firearm deer season opens next Friday after that the k-9’s will have fresh deer inners for a bit


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Empty traps again today I had a deer step on one of my k-9 sets


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

One nice boar raccoon today I pulled everything as I'm having problems with my wife sorry guys here's a picture of the raccoon thank you for following along this year


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRATS ON THE raccoon CATCH------SORRY YOUR WIFE IS HAVING PROBLEMS --HOPE EVERY THING TURNS OUT OK-------PRAYERS SENT--------*

*S&S*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good luck pokey , off to a good start

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> One nice boar raccoon today I pulled everything as I'm having problems with my wife sorry guys here's a picture of the raccoon thank you for following along this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you fix your wife yet? ???? Hope it's not a big problem like she doesn't want you gone trapping all day or something. ????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope everything works out for you and the wife pokey. Keep us posted.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys my wife is fine we just are not seeing eye to eye on my hobbies she thinks I need to sit on my a$$ in the house and get fat and old fast and I would like to be in the great outdoors enjoying live I love her so I’ll have to come up with a compromise I’m not even deer hunting this year and I’ve never missed a season


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That ain't right.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Pokeyjeepers, my father told me my mother would get up at 3:30 am. to go with him on his trap line, 4:30 am. to go duck hunting with him, and she would even get up early to go fishing with him. This all lasted until the day they got married, and then she told him "go do it yourself" ????.

So go put your traps back out... she'll get over it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here he is right before getting married... and 30 years into his 62 year stent. ????












He never stopped doing what he loved to do... hunt, fish, trap and drink beer ????????

Pokeyjeepers tell her you will buy her something nice with your fur check. ???? Good Luck


----------

